# How long between your CO2 tank refills?



## PMD (May 3, 2005)

I've ordered a fully automatic CO2 supply system and need to figure out what size CO2 tank to buy. I'm wondering how long those 10 or 20 lb CO2 tanks last before you need to refill them? I've got a 55 gallon tank if that helps.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

10 pounds generally lasts 10-15 months at a decent rate of 4 bps. I imagine a 20lb will be twice that. I would go with a 10 lb since its smaller, and can be hidden properly. But if you have the room and plan to run two or more aquariums off the cylinder in the future then go with a 20 lb.

Refills are cheap at around $10-20.

-John N.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I've got a 5lb that has been running for 8 months now. It's been on a 50g for 3-4 months and on a 30G the rest of the time.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

My 5# tanks also go about 9 months, and the 10# ones on the larger tanks usually last somewhere from 15 - 18 months.

You're definitely better off going with a bigger tank if you have room since they don't cost much more to refill after you figure the haz-mat charge in.


----------

